# Make a big deal



## nomadprincess

How would you say "He did not want to make a big deal out of it." in Polish?

My try: Nie chciał zrobić dużej sprawy z tego. - Does that make sense in Polish?

Dzięki!


----------



## zaffy

Nie chciał z tego zrobić wielkiej afery


----------



## nomadprincess

Dzięki!!!


----------



## Ben Jamin

nomadprincess said:


> How would you say "He did not want to make a big deal out of it." in Polish?
> 
> My try: Nie chciał zrobić dużej sprawy z tego. - Does that make sense in Polish?
> 
> Dzięki!


Your try is also good, but it would be more likely to say "Nie chciał z tego zrobić dużej sprawy."
Poles put the object expressed by a pronoun usually directly after the verb. If you put it at the end it means that you want to emphasize the object.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Nie chciał z tego zrobić wielkiej afery


"Afera" is much stronger than "sprawa" and usually has a negative connotation, it can even  suggest a scandal. "A big deal" does not.


----------



## zaffy

'Afera' is indeed a stronger word than 'sprawa'. However, I can't imagine a Pole saying 'sprawa' in this sentence. I would never say this way.

There is another option - 'Nie chciał z tego zrobić wielkiego halo'.  Though it's a bit colloquial.

'Sprawa' is used in different contexts:
-'Mam do ciebie sprawę' (request).
-'Nie ma sprawy'  - no problem
-'Nie twoja sprawa' - none of your buisness


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> 'Afera' is indeed a stronger word than 'sprawa'. However, I can't imagine a Pole saying 'sprawa' in this sentence. I would never say this way.


I am a Pole, and I would have said that. It seems to me that you are restricting "Poles" to your personal acquaintance circle.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> It seems to me that you are restricting "Poles" to your personal acquaintance circle.



Possibly I am.


----------

